# Suffed flounder casserol



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic155486-18-1.aspx

Sorry, I can't figure how to post the link but its currently in the gigging forum.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

just pm one of the moderators and ask them to move it here and delete this thread...


----------

